# Woman Finds Out Boyfriend Has Hiv, Runs Him Over On Video



## gimbap (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm not saying what she did was right. But I understand. 

http://www.12news.com/news/local/va...iend-has-hiv-runs-him-over-on-video/244340658

*Sources: Woman finds out boyfriend has HIV, runs him over on video*







PHOENIX - Video that may be difficult for some to watch shows a man on a bicycle in the Phoenix area being run down by a woman in a Ford Mustang.

The incident, which took place at 13th Place and Hatcher on April 29, was captured on surveillance video that was posted to YouTube. It shows the Mustang slamming into the cyclist and sending him airborne over the vehicle and onto the pavement. The driver doesn't stop, leaving the man in the street. Eventually he gets up and stumbles around. He lived but was injured.

UPDATE: New details in Phoenix HIV hit-and-run

A source told 12 News that the woman -- Misty Lee Wilke -- was the man's girlfriend, but she had just found out he is HIV-positive.

BlueHorse Solutions LLC, confirmed to 12 News that it installed the cameras on the house that captured the footage about a week before the incident in late April.

A Maricopa County grand jury indicted Wilke on charges including: attempting to commit second-degree murder, leaving the scene and aggravated assault with a deadly weapon.

Wilke is pleading not guilty.

She has a public defender, a court-appointed attorney.

12 News is working to get more details on this wild story and additional video from what happened before the Mustang plowed into the man on the bike.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 15, 2016)

She left him with the ability to walk?


----------



## jeanghrey (Jun 15, 2016)

I'd plead temporary insanity....hope they used protection consistently


----------



## IslandMummy (Jun 15, 2016)

Does she have a go fund me set up for legal expenses?


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jun 15, 2016)

That was brutal. 

And stupid.  Nowadays, being free with HIV would be much better than living life in prison with or without it.

It would be ironic if she tested negative.


----------



## Lynnerie (Jun 15, 2016)

That music tho.....


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jun 15, 2016)

Here's ya'll's girl.


----------



## Tressed (Jun 15, 2016)

Lynnerie said:


> That music tho.....




Yeah.


​


----------



## secretdiamond (Jun 15, 2016)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Here's ya'll's girl.



Meth head. 
Sympathy lost.


----------



## Royalty8790 (Jun 15, 2016)

Why do people open their legs without getting their partner tested?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 15, 2016)

I ain't saying that she right......
....but I understand.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jun 15, 2016)

If she somehow doesn't test positive herself, she just threw her life away for nothing.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jun 15, 2016)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Here's ya'll's girl.


----------



## doriannc (Jun 15, 2016)

Hmm. Not saying HIV is the least of her problems but with a mugshot like that... I'll let my smiley do the rest of the talking:


----------



## kanozas (Jun 15, 2016)

You mean to tell me, they had to seek witness from video to know who ran him over?  Why didn't he tell?  LOL.  He could also face charges for concealing it from her esp. if she contracts it.


----------



## hunnychile (Jun 15, 2016)

That picture...........


----------



## IronButterfly (Jun 15, 2016)

Actually, it looked like _he_ ran the bike into the_ car_.  at the music and the visuals.  If this story is accurate, I've got zero  for this guy.  He's lucky she didn't back up on him.


----------



## Tyra (Jun 15, 2016)

THE NEW INFO:


PHOENIX - Police have released new information in the case of a Phoenix woman who hit her boyfriend with a car in April after she found out he had HIV.

*According to court paperwork from April, Misty Lee Wilke told police the Joseph Valva laughed after she found out he had HIV*. Documents said the two recently became involved in a sexual relationship.

*She said she then pushed him and he pulled out a knife before taking a swing at her.*

Police records say she did have a small cut, approximately one centimeter, on her arm.

Wilke then got into the Mustang and jumped the curb, driving through the park as he rode off on his bike.

She crossed Hatcher Road, hitting the man. Wilke said she did not look or intend to hit him, but realized she had hit someone.

She could not explain to police how he ended up in front of her car across the street.

The man was diagnosed with a fractured vertebrae in his back and received staples for a head injury.

*Wilke then left her car at a nearby gas station and got a ride home, where she called police and told her side of the story.*

Wilke stands charged with two counts of aggravated assault, attempt to commit second-degree murder and leaving the scene of a serious injury accident.


__________________________________________________


You know what?   There should be some consequence for her jumping the curb and driving because she could've killed some innocent passersby, but I'm not mad at her for hitting him.  I'm not going to say what Tyra would've done, because I'd only end up in trouble with God.


----------



## Lucie (Jun 16, 2016)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Here's ya'll's girl.



I see so many meth addicts by Penn Station, that this lady doesn't look so bad to me.


----------



## Cien (Jun 16, 2016)

I can't take this video serious  right now..... that music man... lmao! 
and then when he gets up and runs away, then stumbles!  

This is SO  not a laughing matter, but they are wrong for adding that  music to this clip!!  LOL!!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lynnerie said:


> That music tho.....


Yo it totally caught me off guard lol


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jun 16, 2016)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Here's ya'll's girl.



she looks like HIV

a combo of meth, street prostitution, and HIV is what she looks like...


----------



## Shula (Jun 16, 2016)

Pat Mahurr said:


> *Here's ya'll's girl*.




How come when y'all use that phrase around here, it's never _REALLY_ our girl? LOL


----------



## aquajoyice (Jun 16, 2016)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Here's ya'll's girl.



Are we sure she didn't infect him? Jus sayin...


----------



## yardyspice (Jun 16, 2016)

She looks "normal" to me. She's just an older white woman without makeup and lipfillers.


----------



## Enyo (Jun 16, 2016)

I had seen this without the music, and I was aghast. But with this music I was laughing so hard I literally almost fell into the pool.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jun 17, 2016)

yardyspice said:


> She looks "normal" to me. She's just an older white woman without makeup and lipfillers.



Jesus be melanin


----------



## Dellas (Jun 17, 2016)

yardyspice said:


> She looks "normal" to me. She's just an older white woman without makeup and lipfillers.


Makeup is a good thing.


----------



## BGT (Jun 17, 2016)

It's illegal to knowingly transmit HIV to someone right? What are his charges?


----------



## SmileyNY (Jun 17, 2016)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Here's ya'll's girl.



Gat dayum. He probably got it from her.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jun 17, 2016)

BGT said:


> It's illegal to knowingly transmit HIV to someone right? What are his charges?



But it says she found out that HE has it.  It doesn't say SHE got it.

Maybe she just assumed she did and flipped out?


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jun 17, 2016)

This sounds like junkie problems.


----------



## MzLady78 (Jun 17, 2016)

Oh wow, I saw the video yesterday but didn't know the backstory.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 17, 2016)

Pat Mahurr said:


> But it says she found out that HE has it.  It doesn't say SHE got it.
> 
> Maybe she just assumed she did and flipped out?



I was ready to fight a friend of a friend who would always greet me with a kiss on the cheek when I found out she had herpes which doesn't require sexual contact for transmission.   The threat of being put at risk by somebody who knows they carrying a communicable disease is ire invoking.

Now mind you, we can't just go around hitting people with cars because we feel like it but I understand her anger.


----------



## alexstin (Jun 17, 2016)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I was ready to fight a friend of a friend who would always greet me with a kiss on the cheek when I found out she had herpes which doesn't require sexual contact for transmission.   The threat of being put at risk by somebody who knows they carrying a communicable disease is ire invoking.
> 
> Now mind you, we can't just go around hitting people with cars because we feel like it but I understand her anger.


So how are you going to handle things the next time your friend goes in for the cheek?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 17, 2016)

alexstin said:


> So how are you going to handle things the next time your friend goes in for the cheek?


I told her that I'm not comfortable with the contact.  

Crazy enough the friend that I know her through be letting her kiss her toddler all on the mouf and everything.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jun 17, 2016)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I was ready to fight a friend of a friend who would always greet me with a kiss on the cheek when I found out she had herpes which doesn't require sexual contact for transmission.   The threat of being put at risk by somebody who knows they carrying a communicable disease is ire invoking.
> 
> Now mind you, we can't just go around hitting people with cars because we feel like it but I understand her anger.


Oh, I understand the anger.  I do!  I even understand wanting to fight them for their disregard.  Yet it seems to me that if you're gonna try to _kill_ someone for giving you a disease, you should probably get a little checkup first and make sure the electric chair is worth it.


----------



## Zaz (Jun 17, 2016)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Oh, I understand the anger.  I do!  I even understand wanting to fight them for their disregard.  Yet it seems to me that if you're gonna try to _kill_ someone for giving you a disease, you should probably get a little checkup first and make sure the electric chair is worth it.


From the update, I can see why she'd get caught up in her anger.
It says he laughed at her when she found out, and pulled a knife on her leaving a cut on her arm. Then he ran off on the bike and she went looking for him in her car. She claims she didn't mean to hit him


----------



## lotusspecter (Jun 18, 2016)

Enyo said:


> I had seen this without the music, and I was aghast. But with this music I was laughing so hard I literally almost fell into the pool.



The Super Mario Bros world two music really adds a nice touch, doesn't it?


----------



## Lucie (Jun 18, 2016)

I didn't hear any music.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 18, 2016)

People with HIV don't look a certain or a specific way.


----------



## Jasmataz (Jun 18, 2016)

yardyspice said:


> She looks "normal" to me. She's just an older white woman without makeup and lipfillers.



Omg, Goldie Hawn looks like she was soaking in swamp water for about a week.


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm such an evil person I was lmao so much. Even from when I saw the picture. I understand her anger but she took it way too far. People always go to the extreme nowadays.


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 21, 2016)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I told her that I'm not comfortable with the contact.
> 
> Crazy enough the friend that I know her through be letting her kiss her toddler all on the mouf and everything.


Certain herpes simplexes can be really dangerous to babies. 
How can the parents be so stupid. You never truly know the hygiene of people and she could have an outbreak at any moment and not say


----------



## Bmack (Jun 21, 2016)

secretdiamond said:


> Meth head.
> Sympathy lost.



Not nice. Somehow I understand, though.


----------



## dancinstallion (May 7, 2019)

She received 6.5 years in jail for this.


----------



## IslandMummy (May 7, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> She received 6.5 years in jail for this.


Time served and parole?


----------



## dancinstallion (May 7, 2019)

IslandMummy said:


> Time served and parole?



6.5 years jail time plus 3 years probation.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 7, 2019)

Too bad she didn't kill him and eliminate the chance of him passing that on to someone else.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (May 7, 2019)

I can't view the video right now. I just want to know is the boyfriend is black.


----------



## Browndilocks (May 7, 2019)

gimbap said:


> I'm not saying what she did was right. But I understand.
> 
> http://www.12news.com/news/local/va...iend-has-hiv-runs-him-over-on-video/244340658
> 
> ...



What she did was right, forget that.


----------



## Browndilocks (May 7, 2019)

BGT said:


> It's illegal to knowingly transmit HIV to someone right? What are his charges?



It's no longer illegal in California.  They can even knowingly donate HIV blood and not disclose it.


----------



## taz007 (May 7, 2019)

Browndilocks said:


> It's no longer illegal in California.  They can even knowingly donate HIV blood and not disclose it.



It’s still illegal in California.  The penalty has changed from a felony to a misdemeanor:

https://www.hivplusmag.com/law-crime/2018/1/31/hiv-not-crime-california


----------

